# Island Links Resort Hilton Head, SC 3 Bedroom 2 Baths 10/8/21-10/15/21 [Price reduced.]



## penny1234567890 (Sep 13, 2021)

Wonderful 3 bedroom 2 bath condo for rent Island Links Resort on Hilton Head Island, SC  10/8/21-10/15/21 we will not be using this one and we wanted to offer it to someone that can use it. Beautiful resort and pristine, you will not be disappointed. please PM with rental interest. or you may text me @203-676-9566.


----------



## gatlinburgcabin (Sep 22, 2021)

penny1234567890 said:


> Wonderful 3 bedroom 2 bath condo for rent Island Links Resort on Hilton Head Island, SC  10/8/21-10/15/21 we will not be using this one and we wanted to offer it to someone that can use it. Beautiful resort and pristine, you will not be disappointed. please PM with rental interest. or you may text me @203-676-9566.


What is unit #. Looking for top floor. Thanks


----------



## penny1234567890 (Sep 22, 2021)

Sent PM


----------



## penny1234567890 (Sep 29, 2021)

PRICE REDUCED $600 for the week
Wonderful 3 bedroom 2 bath condo for rent Island Links Resort on Hilton Head Island, SC  10/8/21-10/15/21 we will not be using this one and we wanted to offer it to someone that can use it. Beautiful resort and pristine, you will not be disappointed. please PM with rental interest. or you may text me @203-676-9566.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 29, 2021)

_*Moderator Note:* Hi Penny! I've deleted your duplicate thread but edited the title of this one to call attention to your price reduction. Good luck!_


----------



## 1st Class (Sep 30, 2021)

This is a very nice resort in Port Royal Plantation near Marriott's Barony Beach Club, Royal Dunes and upscale private residences.  I think they offer a shuttle to the beach.  Maybe the OP can confirm?  We love Port Royal and would grab this if we could.  It's a great deal for someone!


----------



## penny1234567890 (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you for your endorsement,. I could not agree more, my son is getting married during this time and we just can't use it.


----------



## SandyJ (Sep 30, 2021)

This is an excellent resort, I’ve stayed there three times and enjoyed every visit! Always in a 3 bedroom unit which allows ample room for our multi family party. Rent a bike, it’s a short ride to the beach. I rented a tricycle with a basket, it was great for hauling beach gear. The shop that rents tricycles is close enough to the resort to ride back so no need to worry about delivery! I can’t go, but I will share this info with a friend who has vacation that week.


----------



## penny1234567890 (Oct 4, 2021)

Still Available, Please only serious inquiries only, there are a lot of scammers out there. I own this timeshare and I am looking for someone who really wants it., to use it. 
Price $600 for the whole week


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2021)

Islands Links is located on Port Royal Plantation on Hilton Heads Island excellent location. This resort is well maintained IMHO. The weather on the Island will be in the mid sixty's degrees; plus the tourists population will be very low. The Island have some outstanding restaurants and bikes and walking trails.


----------



## penny1234567890 (Oct 6, 2021)

PRICE REDUCED  BEST OFFER  for the week
Wonderful 3 bedroom 2 bath condo for rent Island Links Resort on Hilton Head Island, SC  10/8/21-10/15/21 we will not be using this one and we wanted to offer it to someone that can use it. Beautiful resort and pristine, you will not be disappointed. please PM with rental interest. or you may text me @203-676-9566.


----------

